# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Aqua Forest Aquarium in San Francisco

## hjbyeo

I saw this aquarium shop in www.e-aquaria.com. And since I had a chance to go there this time (business trip), I must make sure I pop by!

Will like to share these photos with you... Enjoy!

Shop Front ... 


Me and the Shop Owners: George Lo and Steven Lo (hope I didn't get the names wrong).


Main Show Tank. Water was a bit cloudy cos' they just added some powder to harden the water. Too soft the water in San Francisco.


Just next to the main Show Tank is a low maintenance tank. Crypts, Weeping moss, Ferns, Anubias.


Next tank, a 4 feet High Light Tank [2 x (2 x T5 HO lights)]. Incredible lights - The reflectors are some germany brand one... really good quality. But I believe the casing is a taiwan manufacturer. They must have modified the lights and called it their own brand. Really tempted to get the 2 Feet one!!!


Closer look at the 3 feet tank. Utricularia sp. in the foreground... can you see the claws in those pods???!!! Kekeke...


2 Feet... HC Tank. The lights are GreenGlow from ADA 4 x FL(20W). 200 plus US Dollars man!!! And the efficiency is really fantastic. He only switch on 2 tubes!!!


Another show tank. Just setup not long. It's different from the one seen in the www.e-aquaria.com. I prefer this layout.


See 36W PL Lights from ADA before? See this!


They also brought in the ADA Driftwoods!!! Small, Medium, Large... Nice Dark Wood. Now I understand why their tanks in Japan so nice!


More to follow!

----------


## mingchu

Emm..i prefer the 3rd fish tank..looks beautiful...Bro, u should do something similiar like those aquarium for ur house.....

----------


## |squee|

More! I like the tank with the rock arrangement.

----------


## mingchu

rock arrangement? not for me. too empty... i stil prefer those with lots of sea grasses...  :Smile:

----------


## Fei Miao

Looks like a great place, I like the main show tank....more pics please.  :Smile:

----------


## hjbyeo

Cannot post liao ler.. Moderator.. 10 pixs is max! I cannot post anymore pixs! 
 :Exasperated:  ... not that I still have alot of pixs but still!!!

I was trying to show the t5HO lights they have. Solid stuff. Those german reflectors + incredible german ballast and they even have a built in fan for the lights.. I believe it's to draw out the hot air.

----------


## hjbyeo

Btw, these guys, I believe came in 40+ in the ADA competition.. Guys who have participate should have the competition book and see their competition tank in it.

It's either steven or george lo.

----------


## benny

> Cannot post liao ler.. Moderator.. 10 pixs is max! I cannot post anymore pixs! 
>  ... not that I still have alot of pixs but still!!!


I think the max is 10 picture links in a single post. Try posting again now and you should be fine. Show us more pictures!!!

Cheers,

----------


## |squee|

Post them in another post! :Exasperated:

----------


## Wackytpt

> Cannot post liao ler.. Moderator.. 10 pixs is max! I cannot post anymore pixs! 
>  ... not that I still have alot of pixs but still!!!
> 
> I was trying to show the t5HO lights they have. Solid stuff. Those german reflectors + incredible german ballast and they even have a built in fan for the lights.. I believe it's to draw out the hot air.


More.. More.. More...  :Razz:

----------


## BFG

hjbyeo, are the reflector in this link the same as what you have seen at Aqua Forest Aquarium? This is a parabolic reflector made for T5.

http://www.delightings.com/index.cfm?GPID=3

----------


## hjbyeo

Let me do this in my evening, Singapore's morning/afternoon. Definitely not getting on my boss wrath if he sends me to Headquarters and see me editting photos!!!  :Grin:

----------


## cheetf

Very nice! Do you happen to have the address. That will give me something to look for the next time I am there. Thanks. :Grin:

----------


## Green Baron

Aqua Forest Aquarium
(415) 929-8883
1718 Fillmore St
San Francisco, CA 94115

I'll definitely pay them a visit the next time I visit SFO.

----------


## cheetf

Got it. Thanks

----------


## AkionLCG

More pics more pics...  :Jump for joy:   :Jump for joy:   :Jump for joy:   :Jump for joy:   :Jump for joy:

----------


## hjbyeo

This is one of the JBJ Nano Cubes.



This is one of the nanos that ADA is selling. They come in 2 sizes. This one is the smaller one.



ADA Stainless Steel Outlet. I think it's 43 US Dollars.



ADA Stainless Steel Inlet. About the same price man!




More posts coming...

----------

